# OpenVR input plugin



## Kegetys (Jul 5, 2017)

Kegetys submitted a new resource:

OpenVR input plugin - Allows full resolution capture directly from OpenVR/SteamVR mirror surface



> This plugin provides an input plugin to 64bit OBS that allows capturing directly from OpenVR/SteamVR mirror surface in full resolution.
> 
> Either left or right eye image can be captured.
> 
> Cropping can be configured in the plugin properties, with some presets provided for the HTC Vive. The presets take into account the OpenVR mask to provide a maximum capture area without any black borders. However some OpenVR games still render to these mask areas so with those games cropping is not necessary....



Read more about this resource...


----------



## BOLL (Jul 5, 2017)

This is brilliant :D Previously I always had to move the monitor to my vertical screen, maximize, and make sure I didn't minimize it before recording! Now it will just magically work, no hassle with the monitor, glorious! And I get better resolution to boot! O_O Super neat! Thanks!

Only feedback for now would be the cropping sliders. One more decimal would be neat as I get slightly less field of view now compared to manual cropping as the steps are pretty large!

Cheers!

Edit: Out of interest. I've noticed that the mirror is 45 fps, even then I get some double frames when recording/streaming at 30 for some reason. When using this plugin I get more double frames, it looks like, when I step through a clip using both a game capture of the monitor and the plugin. Does the plugin capture at a different rate or does it also use 45 fps? Sure wished VR headsets would be at 120 already so the monitor could be at 60 or 30 natively.

Edit2: I realize 90 can also be divided to become 30, just posted in the SteamVR suggestions forum if we can get an option for that for the headset monitor output, but I doubt it'll happen anytime soon :P Still, getting the monitor at native 90 Hz would let us capture in whichever way we wanted to. Hmh.


----------



## Dogstarz (Jul 6, 2017)

Can someone add a guide on how to set this up properly to obs studio


----------



## BOLL (Jul 6, 2017)

Dogstarz said:


> Can someone add a guide on how to set this up properly to obs studio


There is a readme. Just download, unzip over your installation folder, run OBS 64bit and add the new capture source. It's dead simple really, if you have used OBS for more than five minutes. But I can probably make a video of it later if it's still needed.


----------



## Kegetys (Jul 6, 2017)

Glad you find it useful BOLL :)

> Only feedback for now would be the cropping sliders

These seem to be limited in OBS to steps of 0.01, but maybe I can change it to a percentage (0.0 - 100.0) instead.

> Does the plugin capture at a different rate or does it also use 45 fps?

It captures directly from the mirror surface as fast as it can. It is not documented anywhere how the mirror surface is updated by OpenVR so I am not sure if it still depends somehow on the desktop refresh rate. If I have the time I'll see if it would be possible to add some synchronization to it from D3D11 side so it would try to avoid duplicate frames. Probably the best approach now is to record at either 30, 60 or 90 fps.


----------



## iLL_S_D (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't understand how to install this to OBS Studio 64 bit either. The readme just says to unzip over your instillation folder. This doesn't seem to work with Studio though. Is this only for the older OBS?


----------



## BOLL (Jul 7, 2017)

I use it with Studio, it says it requires OBS Studio 19.0.0 on the project page. 

Just shut down the application, unpack it over your installation, putting the *data* and *obs-plugins* folder into the program folder which already contains those. 

Then launch OBS Studio 64bit as usual and you have a new source type called *OpenVR Capture*, add that to your scene and play around. Obviously have SteamVR running for this to work.


----------



## Dogstarz (Jul 7, 2017)

Were I went wrong was opening up the obs studio file,,  Just export all to the obs studio file,, Dont open the file, just make it the file you export to .. After that it was just in the add menu with every thing else


----------



## Dogstarz (Jul 7, 2017)

This is the best plugin for VR,,  This takes so much of the stress of trying to stream VR properly away.. Iv always just had the mirror down in the corner of my stream cause it gives a beter view.. But now you can crop it like that looks like a hi rez view into VR,,  Thank You to who ever made this :)


----------



## Kegetys (Jul 7, 2017)

One thing I forgot to mention is that you may need to install the Visual Studio 2015 x64 runtime if you do not already have it installed. You can find it here: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=48145


----------



## iLL_S_D (Jul 7, 2017)

Figured out what I was doing wrong. Stupid me. I grabbed the Source code zip by mistake. Now all is right with the world. Thanks!


----------



## Jewels (Jul 8, 2017)

Ok so i cannot get this working for the life of me. exported to the folder, i have the option of "OpenVR Capture" yet it just brings up nothing. Updated my C++ and stuff as well, not sure what im doing wrong sorry im new at this shit


----------



## BOLL (Jul 9, 2017)

@Jewels, first and foremost, do you have SteamVR running already? If not, it will show you nothing. As soon as you boot SteamVR it will acquire frames and display them in OBS.

@Kegetys This is more a side-note more than anything else. I noticed that if SteamVR hangs, it also freezes OBS, but if I terminate everything SteamVR OBS will actually come to life again and successfully save my recording, so that's neat :) It does freeze the entire recording though, in contrast to capturing the monitor separately, it's still way too convenient to have this integrated so I'm not giving up on this regardless ;)


----------



## Jewels (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes, SteamVR is running. It worked once, but now not anymore. Something to do with having it in multiple scenes maybe? im not sure


----------



## Jewels (Jul 12, 2017)

Either way this plugin is freaking amazing and hopefully i can get it working again. Had it working for 1 night then i updated drivers and it no longer works at all. rolled back drivers but still nothing.


----------



## Jewels (Jul 12, 2017)

removed everything OBS related from my pc, reinstalled, extracted files, now it doesnt even appear on the source list lol. It did before! Arrrrgh!!!!

edit: also just had a friend try remote control my PC to try, full uninstall with all scenes removed, fresh install with all fresh downloads, then fresh extraction of plugin files. Could it be something to do with OBS update? So frustrating just spent 3 hours trying to get it to work. The irony! Its such a time saving plugin for VR streaming!


----------



## BOLL (Jul 16, 2017)

@Jewels Do you run anything as administrator? I was beta testing a game that needed Steam to be run as administrator and then I could not acquire frames with the plugin until I also ran OBS as administrator. I guess you could try that in any case, run OBS as administrator, and see if it changes anything.


----------



## drcaste (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi, maybe I am missing something. Is the plugin intended to be used for creating a stereoscopic view from 2 video source (left and right) connected to the computer? I have tried with two USB webcams connected to the computer but they do not show-up in the plugin dialog. Maybe the plugin is not intended for that?


----------



## gingernparadise (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello Kegetys!

Thanks for your brilliant plugin! I had a couple questions though.

I got it working great for duck season, and a couple others. But It does not detect Superhot or Batman Arkham VR. I know batman is unreal, and im not sure about superhot. When playing those games, it just detects the white seam vr room with lines and sensors. Never detects the actual game.

Is there way to set this to window capture of the VR game, then crop and resize it similar to how it currently does?

If not no worries, thanks again for your great work.


----------



## BleeBloo (Nov 19, 2017)

Hey guys, new to the whole "adding plugins" in OBS. Saw this plugin was recommended on the Onward discord so I thought to give it a try for recording. I upgraded to OBS Studio from the original OBS software (both Win10) then tried to export the file into the directory folder:
C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit
Booted the program and couldn't find the VR capture tap. Checked if I had Visual Studio 2015 x64 and confirmed I did. Am I exporting to the wrong location or is there a mysterious force preventing me from using this plugin?

Edit:
No mysterious force, I just did something wrong. I ended up doing a fresh install of OBS Studio and then opened up the downloaded zip file with winrar. Instead of extracting the whole file, I first did the contents of the data file into the corresponding program file, I then extracted the contents of the 64 file into the corresponding program file.
After that it finally popped up!


----------



## MrX101 (Jan 1, 2018)

since a lot of people were confused, to install you just need to extract with winrar, if u dont have winrar, google it to download.

after installing Winrar, 

You right click the downloaded file "OBS_OpenVR_InputPlugin.zip" 

Click  "Extract Files..." 

A popup window will appear

Enter directory of your OBS at the top of the popup, default is "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio"
Press OK
Done, u should now see openVR in scene sources in OBS studio.(only works on X64 OBS Studio)


----------



## RyanC (Jan 8, 2018)

I know about the memory leak thing, but when I run SteamVR (like im in that house on the mountian looking around) and then run OBS and add the OpenVR option to Sources, I just get a crash of OBS...

I've reinstalled OBS, captured a game, then installed OpenVR again and same thing...

I'm running OBS Studio ver. 20.1.3 (64bit) I see ver.19 is minimum but not fixed to that, am I running a version that's too new?


----------



## Falibu (Jan 10, 2018)

any chance this plugin will become available for the new streamlabs OBS, SLOBS?


----------



## topdog (Jan 21, 2018)

RyanC said:


> I know about the memory leak thing, but when I run SteamVR (like im in that house on the mountian looking around) and then run OBS and add the OpenVR option to Sources, I just get a crash of OBS...
> 
> I've reinstalled OBS, captured a game, then installed OpenVR again and same thing...
> 
> I'm running OBS Studio ver. 20.1.3 (64bit) I see ver.19 is minimum but not fixed to that, am I running a version that's too new?



Likewise having the same issue with this I believe.

- HTC Vive
- 64 bit OBS installed, latest version
- No other plugins in use
- Have SteamVR running (with or without Mirror Display window up)
- Go to sources - add - OpenVR Capture and click OK
- Mouse icon spins for a few seconds and then OBS crashes

Tried running OBS in administrator mode, didn't seem to make a difference.

I can capture some games directly in OBS if they have their own windows by using Game Capture (e.g. The Lab or Audioshield).

Windows 10.  Machine is a month old so quite clutter-free at the moment.

Went to download/install the VC 2015 runtimes, but had an install error because it said I already had them (which is not a surprise - I install and use Visual Studio for myself too).

I do NOT have the OpenVR SDK installed; but the runtimes for OpenVR are within SteamVR anyway I think, and the SDK wouldn't be used with this, only for development purposes (I am assuming)?

So not sure what else to try; I might even let VS debug the error and point it at the OpenVR plugin source to see what it is getting stopped on, as I wasn't getting any MS crash details to use.

Only deviation I had from the installation steps is that writing to the Program Files\OBS folder is being protected by the OS, so instead I extracted the files to another folder, then moved them all into the OBS one using Explorer so I could hit the prompt that appears to elevate permissions and get the files in the right place, which OBS sees OK it seems based on it adding the item to the list of sources.


----------



## Uskompuffy (Feb 2, 2018)

Is there windows mixed reality support?


----------



## Yelby (Feb 3, 2018)

Here is my question. Is there a preset for Oculus Rift or should I just do the 16:9 one? Also, looking at the red text does that mean launch steamVR first than run OBS?


----------



## log404 (Feb 27, 2018)

this broken when i updated my obs and idea how to fix it?


----------



## Yelby (Feb 27, 2018)

log404 said:


> this broken when i updated my obs and idea how to fix it?


Broke how?


----------



## log404 (Feb 27, 2018)

It doesn't show up on obs anymore it's just a grey screen I load up a game doesn't show anything


----------



## Yelby (Feb 27, 2018)

log404 said:


> It doesn't show up on obs anymore it's just a grey screen I load up a game doesn't show anything


That is strange. Try attempting to remove the plugin and reinstall it. That works most of the time.


----------



## log404 (Feb 27, 2018)

Yelby said:


> That is strange. Try attempting to remove the plugin and reinstall it. That works most of the time.


tried that 3 times XD still get the same


----------



## BOLL (Mar 14, 2018)

So I've started experimenting with various crop modes and stuff, and I noticed that for every source I have registered that use this plugin, even if they're not visible in the scene, it multiplies the crop options. Here's an image:





(the circular shape is because I'm experimenting with a shader that's applied to it, using the shader plugin)

Also does this mean every OpenVR Input source is active and connected to the API even when not visible? Just wondering as I've noticed VR games have been less stable while messing around with multiple sources :D


----------



## OfficialDJXage (Apr 22, 2018)

just wanted to say with the new Steam VR update and such its now impossible to capture it now just wanted to inform you about that and to see if you can update the code on this if possible


----------



## Yelby (Apr 22, 2018)

OfficialDJXage said:


> just wanted to say with the new Steam VR update and such its now impossible to capture it now just wanted to inform you about that and to see if you can update the code on this if possible


What did they change?


----------



## Aliquem (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey, how do I access the presets? The drop down menu for me is completely empty and shows absolutely nothing. Also is this not capable of capturing all vr titles like Pavlov VR?
Also after I crop the image to where I want to be and close OBS and go to re-open it OBS never opens again unless I delete the plugin.


----------



## Kegetys (May 7, 2018)

Kegetys updated OpenVR input plugin with a new update entry:

Update v1.1



> Version 1.1:
> 
> Fixed crash when switching between multiple OpenVR sources
> Presets will no longer duplicate when there are multiple OpenVR sources
> These fixes are courtesy of Baffler, the source code can be found from his Github page at https://github.com/baffler/OBS-OpenVR-Input-Plugin



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## baffler (May 7, 2018)

BOLL said:


> So I've started experimenting with various crop modes and stuff, and I noticed that for every source I have registered that use this plugin, even if they're not visible in the scene, it multiplies the crop options. Here's an image:
> 
> Also does this mean every OpenVR Input source is active and connected to the API even when not visible? Just wondering as I've noticed VR games have been less stable while messing around with multiple sources :D



That issue is fixed with v1.1 and also, no they shouldn't be active because the source de-initializes from openVR each time it gets hidden.


----------



## Br3uker (May 8, 2018)

Hmmm i did exactly what MrX101 said above but absolutely nothing shows up in obs... any idea? could it be that the language of my system isnt english?


----------



## BOLL (May 8, 2018)

baffler said:


> That issue is fixed with v1.1 and also, no they shouldn't be active because the source de-initializes from openVR each time it gets hidden.


I noticed the release and I'm already running it, nice! :D I will report back here (or GitHub?) if I bump into other issues, I use this plugin _all the time_! Cheers!


----------



## RexxyGaming (May 15, 2018)

Hello, I cannot figure out where to put what in my files to make this work. I have watched videos and read countless messages but none of them helped. If someone could reply with a step by step process of how to do this when installing it as a .zip file, it would be greatly appreciated and it would be a great help. Thanks :)


----------



## sackboyVR (May 17, 2018)

broken plugin, just a blank screen when i put the openVR tab


----------



## baffler (May 29, 2018)

New release on the github. It fixed a crash that would happen if the preset file wasn't properly extracted and there was another issue with presets duplicating that was fixed. There's also a detailed description of where to extract the zip file.

For future reference, some troubleshooting tips:

*Presets are empty?*
Make sure you extracted both "data" and "obs-plugins" folder from the zip file into your obs install folder.

*Can't find your OBS or Streamlabs OBS install folder?*
Right-click on your OBS shortcut (either on desktop or in your start menu) and choose "Open file location". From here you'll need to go up 2 directories to get to the correct folder. The easiest way is to look at the address bar in the explorer window which will typically be something like "> This PC > Local Disk (C:) > Program Files (x86) > obs-studio > bin > 64bit". You can click on each item between the arrows. You need to click on the "obs-studio" in that address bar and you'll be in the correct folder to extract the zip to now. Easiest way is to simply drag and drop the contents from the zip file into this folder.

For Streamlabs OBS, right-click on the Streamlabs OBS shortcut and choose "Open file location". You may need to scroll up, and find the folders list here, then navigate from here to "\resources\app.asar.unpacked\node_modules\obs-studio-node\libobs". You'll be in the correct folder to extract the zip to now. Easiest way is to simply drag and drop the contents from the zip file into this folder.

*The OpenVR capture source is completely black and not working?*
Make sure SteamVR is running. Also, try removing the OpenVR capture source and adding a new one.

*OBS crashed?*
Most of the crashes should be fixed with the latest update on the github. Sometimes it will require you to reinstall OBS. If you reinstall and still get a crash, you can go to File > Show Settings Folder in OBS and go into "crashes" folder and paste the latest crash log from there, paste it using something like pastebin and post here or on the github page as a new issue. Also include the latest log file which will be in the "logs" folder once you go into the settings folder. If you need to get to the settings folder manually, press Windows Key + R for the run window, and paste this: C:\Users\%Username%\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio

*OBS closes when you close SteamVR?*
SteamVR attempts to close any program associated with it. Typically that would be the game you're playing in VR which is fine, but since this plugin makes OBS use SteamVR api, it will also try to close it. There are checks in the plugin to prevent it but it still seems to close OBS most of the time. Still looking into how to fix this issue, for now it's best to make sure you have everything setup correctly before you start stream, so you don't have to restart SteamVR while streaming.


----------



## Im[Tropixz (Jun 14, 2018)

What are the best settings do i need to adjust the size of the zone if so how to I get it to fit perfectly?


----------



## Yuxxian (Jun 20, 2018)

Does anyone else have an issue where the VR output is just shaky? Like when I'm standing around you can see the screen just shaking.


----------



## superryan14 (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm guessing you can't use this if you use a stream PC?


----------



## Nikolad92 (Jul 1, 2018)

I have been trying to add, remove the openVR source but nothing works.
All i have is just a blank screen like this. and it can's find my Vive.


----------



## jimmyfalconetti (Jul 22, 2018)

Same problem here. tried everything now. 
still only a blank screen like the user above. using rift.
i wish i could make this work


----------



## mtjoeng (Sep 9, 2018)

My Oculus Rift generates a black screen ... ?

I think I found the problem, OpenVR works with SteamVR not with native Oculus?

EDIT:
Started StreamVR
OBS OpenVR now shows Steam Home,

but I try to capture DCS which runs native Oculus and shows in Oculus monitor, 
OBS OpenVR capture simply keeps showing the SteamVR HOME?

I think I saw a Youtube OpenVR capturing Xplane but in SteamVR

HOW to do this for Oculus native VR (and DCS)?

thx.


----------



## Vaesive (Oct 1, 2018)

Mine shows transparent capture but Mirror Mode window shows captured gameplay. I'm guessing it's because I have Oculus installed on my D: drive?


----------



## mik_cz (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi, this plugin is awesome, Is there any possibility to add option something like "screen stabilizer" for OBS? When I stream VR, its for someone hard to watch because head shaking, moving around, so on OBS would screen looks more steady? Thanks for answer.


----------



## Commander KayDee (Dec 10, 2018)

The same theme on reddit but no aswer untill yet.

The goal:
To captcher the soure with EDFX like this video:
The example


Lets it shorter now.

The "OpenVR input" plugin use the source from my PSVR. Thats okey ! but…
not the "Elite: Dangerous Client" where all my EDFX/Reshade settings are.
If i do a stream the visitor just can see the sourse and a little bit of filters. Colorcorrection and so on.... not EDFX/Reshade
Is somthing out there, may more filter options like EDFX witch we can install at the correct folder place from "OpenVR input" ?

I need some genius possibilities ;)

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## shplack (May 12, 2019)

Feature request: OpenVR capture from HMD through capture card

I use my gaming rig for VR and a separate rig for streaming.
I use a capture card and would like to use non-direct display mode on SteamVR to mirror the HMD to my capture card.
Then I would like to use OpenVR to create a source using the video capture capturing the left/right eye as usual.
I know I can use the display mirror but the resolution isnt as high as it would be using OpenVR.

Is this even possible? I've searched as much as I can and found no results.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eyeonus (Jun 29, 2019)

I assume this works with the Index?


----------



## SetantaLP (Aug 19, 2019)

shplack said:


> Is this even possible?


I highly doubt that, because (as far as I know) HDMI is only capable of transferring the raw image data that should be visible on the corresponding screen, but in this case you would need the logic behind this image data. So the only way to do that would be writing some remote tool, that allows you to choose on your streaming pc, which data your gaming rig feds into the HDMI cable.

Or you write a tool that somehow merges the SteamVR Output (both eyes in full resolution might be enough) together and sends it over the HDMI cable to your streaming pc where you unpack that and write that into some fake-openvr instance, that can be captured by obs. I don't know if that works, since HDMI definitely has some limitations concerning the data-rate, and even if, the benefit is relatively small, but it's a lot of work to implement that, since you need a tool to grab the full resolution data and send it (which may require to convert the data to something HDMI can handle) and fake openvr instance that unpacks the data (and converts it back if needed) and provides it to obs (or just integrate the unpacking and converting into the plugin).


----------



## gusphan (Sep 19, 2019)

I've got the plugin to work, but it doesn't fill up the entire OBS screen like game capture does.  If I pull to stretch it, it doesn't fit properly.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gusphan (Sep 19, 2019)

Additional questions:

1)  Is the plugin only "used" if I have it selected?  I ask b/c of the memory leak issue.
2)  Is there a way to safely delete the plugin if I wanted to?


----------



## Newtubbe (Mar 26, 2020)

I have the latest plugin and I am having issues getting the view centered.  It is working with right or left eyes but I would like to get a center view.  Any way to get both eyes or adjust it so I can get a centered capture?


----------



## Jukka Muhonen (May 2, 2020)

SteamVR has now ability to show combined view of both eyes which gives full fov of headset, this should be included as option at Openvr Capture, and that would be what streamers will use. Click steamVR-show VR view-at settings you can choose: left, right or both eyes and choose which is dominating eye.


----------



## sneaky4oe (Jun 7, 2020)

Jukka Muhonen said:


> SteamVR has now ability to show combined view of both eyes which gives full fov of headset, this should be included as option at Openvr Capture, and that would be what streamers will use. Click steamVR-show VR view-at settings you can choose: left, right or both eyes and choose which is dominating eye.


This doesn't affect plugin output. I had to add 2 openvr plugin outputs for both eyes and then add a smooth alpha gradient to the right one to blend image smoothly. But performance isn't great this way. Viewers are complaining about low FPS and stutters.


----------



## Captain3D (Jul 26, 2020)

Getting the black screen (no VR image)  with OBS 25.0.8 Windows and 1.4 plug in. I am using steam VR and an Index. Multiple installs and source add deletes. but never seen an image. Any ideas? 144 frame rate too high?


----------



## Vain3D (Dec 5, 2020)

would be really nice if this worked!


----------



## Bluscream (Dec 17, 2020)

Can someone share or add more cropping resolutions? Like Quest 1, Quest 2, etc.


----------



## 964t (Dec 30, 2020)

Hey Guys, I get an huge image in OBS if I capture via OpenVR, but can not resize it. Ist is simply several time bigger. Is there any way to resize. I have an Pimax 8kx...


----------



## caveman (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi! thank you for this plugin works like a charm
I had this suggestion in mind after using the plugin for a little while:
is it possible to realtime track left and/or right controllers, so you can have a realtime focus-zoom on what you're aiming at (when playing shooters for example)  ?
thanks


----------



## ASchneider (Jan 16, 2021)

Hello Kegetys! Thanks for this great tool. Any chance of supporting OPENXR anytime soon? There's no way of capturing Flight Simulator 2020 footage other than Oculus Mirror with terrible frame rates. This solution would be great, too bad it doesn't work with OpenXR... Thanks!


----------



## Recon777 (Jan 30, 2021)

I've just tried running this plugin but all I get is a black screen. I have the HP Reverb G2.

* Plugin shows up in OBS sources list.
* Added the source and made sure it was the only one visible.
* Stretched and fit, just in case that was the issue.
* WMR Portal window shows output from where the headset is looking.
* Everything is still black coming from the plugin's source.

Help?


----------



## Recon777 (Jan 31, 2021)

So, as it turns out, the WMR "Cliff House" does not get sent to this plugin. Everything from SteamVR works, including games, but the cliff house (where I was testing) does not work.


----------



## substatica (Apr 7, 2021)

I had everything set up to record a steam game using the plugin and a Quest 2 through Virtual Desktop, I set up the crop, everything worked as expected for a bunch of sessions. My last session, however, I got a black bar on either side, I had to adjust the crop again. Why would the crop need to change?


----------



## Steeve Di Light (Apr 12, 2021)

Bonjour de mon coté le plugins fonctionne avec mon reverb g2 mais j ai des chutes de fps dès que je stream ou record !! pourquoi ?


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm sad that it cannot use the combined eye feature of SteamVR's VRView.

With combined eye, you actually see the center, and not being shifted to left or right side because its that eye only. And you also actually see much more game too.
If the combined eye function could be added it would be really appreciated by me :D


----------



## Malic (Aug 29, 2021)

With the new steam desktop overlay, when streaming, I have a window pinned so I can read chat.  Is there maybe some way to render separate layers so then that layer is not blocking the view of the game?


----------



## SotiCoto (Aug 17, 2022)

I can't get this to work at all.  I'm using an Oculus Quest 2... 
It doesn't help that there aren't really detailed instructions about what is or isn't needed anywhere. 
I was just looking for a way to record VR footage... saw this referenced in a video and tried it. I didn't even know it needed SteamVR at first since the video I was watching neglected to mention it. This is how it went:

#1. Tried it without SteamVR open.  "OpenVR" shows up in the source dropdown.  OpenVR source can't seem to find the headset though. It just generates a small, red box with nothing but black inside.  Can't read anything.  The settings has a button to "reinitialize headset" but it does nothing.
#2. Tried opening SteamVR with the OpenVR plugin source active.  SteamVR won't open. Can't open. Just got an error.
#3. Restarted OBS.  Tried opening SteamVR before trying the plugin source.  Apparently the way this is meant to work.  OBS just froze/crashed, and still can't find the headset. 

Have tried uninstalling and reinstalling OBS.  It did nothing.  Tried removing and re-adding the plugin.  It did nothing. 
So...  this just seems to be a crash-generator.  Doesn't work at all.


----------



## RaionOn (Aug 28, 2022)

to not lose memory just disable the window (eye checked on obs) or do I have to remove it from the sources?


----------



## jpvintage62 (Oct 19, 2022)

SotiCoto said:


> I can't get this to work at all.  I'm using an Oculus Quest 2...
> It doesn't help that there aren't really detailed instructions about what is or isn't needed anywhere.
> I was just looking for a way to record VR footage... saw this referenced in a video and tried it. I didn't even know it needed SteamVR at first since the video I was watching neglected to mention it. This is how it went:
> 
> ...


I'm a mirror of SotiCoto - did everything above and the Oculus 2 simply doesnt show up in the OBS window. I've seen some other youtube videos where I have followed everything and they get it to work...but not in my system. Very frustrating, anyone got any clues?


----------



## jpvintage62 (Oct 19, 2022)

jpvintage62 said:


> I'm a mirror of SotiCoto - did everything above and the Oculus 2 simply doesnt show up in the OBS window. I've seen some other youtube videos where I have followed everything and they get it to work...but not in my system. Very frustrating, anyone got any clues?


ps: Here is my log file https://obsproject.com/logs/LTXwt_zo6S6eq3L3


----------



## xTzu (Nov 29, 2022)

I also have a problem when I try to broadcast with a video camera in obs, when I enter the source of the OpenVR input plugin, the image does not appear, it is a black screen!
Can someone help me?
Thank you very much


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 29, 2022)

What has a video camera to do with a VR Headset?
Video Camera is a DirectShow Device. Ensure to run OBS as Admin


----------

